# Quick question about snow cables



## Druppy (Jun 16, 2003)

Did a bit of searching and did not find an answer to this so here goes.

Next week we are heading up to go skiing at Mammoth. There is always a slight possibility of needing snow cables. I went to Napa Autoparts and they informed me that there are 2 different types of cables:

1) Standard 

_______________
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
---------------------------
that look sorta like that and cost $30 and

2) Z-Cables

______________
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
--------------------------

that look sorta like that and cost $70-$170.

The guy said since I have ABS I have to get the Z-Cables b/c the standard ones that arent constantly touching the ground will cause my ABS to go off when I'm breaking (any amount) and ruin the ABS system. The guy at Kraigen Auto said that wasnt true and I can just use the standard ones.

So my question is:

Which do I need to get? Will the standard ones work or will they ruin my ABS? Aslo as a side note, I do not have snow tires, I am heading up there with my 235/45 R17 tires.

Thanks in advance,

~Nandy


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Druppy said:


> Next week we are heading up to go skiing at Mammoth. There is always a slight possibility of needing snow cables. I went to Napa Autoparts and they informed me that there are 2 different types of cables:
> 
> 1) Standard
> 
> ...


The standard ones will not "ruin" your ABS, however they will not perform as well. The standard "ladder" type cables will cause momentary lockups when the gap between them allows the tire to contact the snowy road with less friction. This will cause false indications to the ABS that you are in need of hydraulic pulses to prevent lockup and the performance of your brakes will fall off. The Z-cables maintain constant contact with the slippary road surface, reducing the variation in traction and working better with ABS and DSC systems.

If I were you, I would cough up the extra money and go with the Z-cables.

Even better would be to order a wheel/tire package from Tire Rack. You can buy 15" steel wheels for just $38 each and Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50 tires in size 205/65QR15 for just $83 each. Throw those puppies on before you go on your ski trips and you'll have no problem getting around.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Even better would be to order a wheel/tire package from Tire Rack. You can buy 15" steel wheels for just $38 each and Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50 tires in size 205/65QR15 for just $83 each. Throw those puppies on before you go on your ski trips and you'll have no problem getting around.


Doubt that's an option in Cali...

1) Don't think the CHP will allow you only have snow tires on a 2WD car. Still will ask you to put chains on.

2) Expensive for infrequent use.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Doubt that's an option in Cali...
> 
> 1) Don't think the CHP will allow you only have snow tires on a 2WD car. Still will ask you to put chains on.
> 
> 2) Expensive for infrequent use.


I thought that there were signs around for either... I remember in Az that you could not climb the mountain without EITHER of them

why would the snow tires be different for e 2wd as opposed to 4wd?

if all 4 tires have snow's on them... why the fuss?


----------

